# Moving to Subic



## Miwimy (Aug 3, 2013)

I recently accepted a job in the Subic Freeport Area. I have been there before for approximately 5 weeks and enjoyed it (Nov 2012). Does anyone have any information concerning places to live within SBMA, insight, thoughts anything useful would be appreciated as I did not investigate a permanent stay here as I did not know my future would bring me back.

I will be coming with my wife and daughter (nearly 15).

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

-M


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Miwimy said:


> I recently accepted a job in the Subic Freeport Area. I have been there before for approximately 5 weeks and enjoyed it (Nov 2012). Does anyone have any information concerning places to live within SBMA, insight, thoughts anything useful would be appreciated as I did not investigate a permanent stay here as I did not know my future would bring me back.
> 
> I will be coming with my wife and daughter (nearly 15).
> 
> ...


There are several members that live over that way that should have a lot of info for you. I assume you are familiar with SBMA, the old US Navy base. Far and away it is the best place to live, especially having kids. New shopping mall there now and a never-ending list of things to do. Give it a day or two the I'm sure the other members living there will have loads of info.
For now, check out the main site for Subic Bay and also the Subic Bay Chamber of Commerce.

Gene..

A few photos too:


----------



## Miwimy (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Gene. Looking forward to a great experience there, and hoping to get some awesome advice and tips from the people here. 

Mike


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Miwimy said:


> I recently accepted a job in the Subic Freeport Area. I have been there before for approximately 5 weeks and enjoyed it (Nov 2012). Does anyone have any information concerning places to live within SBMA, insight, thoughts anything useful would be appreciated as I did not investigate a permanent stay here as I did not know my future would bring me back.
> 
> I will be coming with my wife and daughter (nearly 15).
> 
> ...


Read thru these threads, if you still have any questions, fire away...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/154393-questions-subic-area-living.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...-relocating-within-phils-opinions-please.html

As far as International schools go, there are 3 in SBMA;

Casa Kalayaan (in Kalayaan)
Brent (in Binictican)
American International (in Cubi)

The one in Cubi is the cheapest and you can negotiate an incredible deal if your child is a native English speaker.


----------

